# LED Light choice



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

hi Everybody,

I'm trying to choose LED light for Fluval chi 5g planted aquarium. Planning not to inject CO2 so will not need to much light. What I've learned so far is to use 1.5 watt-per-gallon fluorescent light. But how would it translate to LED lights?

I've came across some 10" LED strips ranging in 2w-3w. But not sure whether this is too much or too little. Here are some options:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/58CM-33-LED-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Bar-Light-Waterproof-Submersible-Stick-Strip-Lamp-/400958685742?var=&hash=item5d5b00022e or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-LED-Submersible-Light-Underwater-Stick-Strip-Bar-Lamp-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-/281796955890?var=&hash=item419c684ef2

Also I will mount the light under the cabinet which is about 10" above the top of the tank. So mounting to the aquarium is not needed.

Thanks,
Ruben


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I would not consider either. There are so many variables with LED's that guessing with limited data from the suppliers makes it hard. With LED's dependent on the quality of the LED you can get anywhere from 60 to 200 lumns per watt. Then there is the wide range of spectrum's out there. Most plants I found do best with with a 50/50 split between daylight or cool white LED's and Warm White LED's. Al Col whites do not give enough red light to the plants, and all warm whites give too much red light and not enough blue light.

Just two of the main reasons I prefer DIY LED's.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

TropTrea said:


> I would not consider either. There are so many variables with LED's that guessing with limited data from the suppliers makes it hard. With LED's dependent on the quality of the LED you can get anywhere from 60 to 200 lumns per watt. Then there is the wide range of spectrum's out there. Most plants I found do best with with a 50/50 split between daylight or cool white LED's and Warm White LED's. Al Col whites do not give enough red light to the plants, and all warm whites give too much red light and not enough blue light.
> 
> Just two of the main reasons I prefer DIY LED's.


I decided to go with this LED Light: http://www.theaquariumshop.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=5142&name=Up%20Aqua%20Nano%20LED%20Lighting%20Y%20Series%20Y-25%2025cm. I've got the 18cm model with 6 leds total 3.3Watts. Not sure if this is enough, too little or too much. I guess will need to try it and see.

Also, I'm going to add CO2 to the aquarium. How much of light should be increased?


----------



## mredman (Sep 9, 2015)

The new LED lighting choices no longer use the same watts per gallon guideline. The good news is that we will enjoy lower energy bills. I am using the Finnex Ray2 7000K lights. I will use four 39 watt fixtures on my 135 gallon planted tank. 

Mike


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried to find info on that light without much luck. Like TropTrea said, LED's are super hard to classify without know a lot of details about the LED's used in the light. If you do add CO2 down the road, don't feel like that means you must increase the light level. CO2 will just help things grow better.


----------

